# Vokera Mynute 16e



## guido (18 Oct 2010)

Hi - Looking for some help with Gas Boiler - Vokera, Mynute 16e...as I don't have the manual and not too familiar anyway...

The pressure dial is at 2 and a half....when the heat is on....Is this ok? What should it be at when off and on?
Any help much appreciated....

Also where should the middle dial be set at  Halfway?  It's the dial with the "squiggle".....

Many Thanks....


----------



## DGOBS (18 Oct 2010)

Between 1 - 1.5 bar when system is completely cold, wouldn't like to 
see it go over 2.5 when hot, if it exceeds 3 bar the safety valve will
open and water will be discharged outside.

On your next service ask the serviceman to drain the boiler and check
the expansion vessel charge is ok.


----------



## guido (18 Oct 2010)

Many Thanks for that....is there anything that I can do before the next service (which I plan to get) early next month...Lowering Thermostats or anything like that...thanks again DGOBS - much appreciated....


----------



## DGOBS (19 Oct 2010)

No just leave as is, if it starts getting close to 3 get the serviceman out


----------



## Tammy123 (1 Dec 2010)

Just going to post on a similar issue when I saw this!  I also have a Vokera gas boiler and noticed today that the pressure guage is below 1 - on its way to Zero.

What does this mean, and do I need a plumber or someone to service the boiler?


----------



## DGOBS (1 Dec 2010)

How quickly is it going down?
If its over months or a year, then a topup on a service should be enough
If its quickly (a week or so) then a serviceman should take a look

Q. What pressure does it read when heating is on full and up to temp?
    Does it go over 3?
    The pipe that extends outdoors, is it dripping at any time?


----------

